# مشروع اكبر مجمع ترفيهى وهايبر مول وكل شئ على طريق اسماعليه



## خالد يونس (29 مايو 2009)

اتمنى اعرف رأيكم فى المشروع 

ده مشروعى فى ثالثه عماره كان مجمع ترفيهى رهيب واساس المجمع كان هايبر مول وموتيلات سياحيه 
ومطاعم وكافيهات وملاهى وقاعات وساحات مكشوفه


----------



## Alinajeeb (29 مايو 2009)

حلو مررررررررررررررررررره

بس السيارة الأخيرة الي جاية داخل الأسفلت واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

وفقك الله أخي


----------



## Alinajeeb (29 مايو 2009)

حلو مررررررررررررررررررره

بس السيارة الأخيرة الي جاية داخل الأسفلت واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

وفقك الله أخي


----------



## خالد يونس (29 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه اصل انا كنت لسه مسفلتين جديد فلسه منشفش d :d :d :d :d :d :d:


----------



## ملكة الربيع (29 مايو 2009)

جميل جدا يا خالد .. يستحق 85 % بس ياترى التقدير فى المشروع كان كام؟


----------



## خالد يونس (29 مايو 2009)

والله احنا عندنا الحياه بمبى فى الكليه يا ملكه الربيع روحنا وسلمنا المشروع من غير ما ناقش حاجه سبناه فى اوضه الدكاتره وكان الله بالسر عليم 
بس الواحد الحمد لله راضى عن نفسه


----------



## ارك لافر (29 مايو 2009)

جميل ياخالد 
ما شـــــــــــــــاء الله


----------



## خالد يونس (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ارك لافر


----------



## طالبة العفو (7 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يوفقك بصراحة المشاريع اللي بيكون فيها اكتر من كتلة ربنا يكون في عون صاحبها لانها بتطلع عينه في سغل الماكس


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله .........


----------



## hananfadi (7 يونيو 2009)

machrou3 aktar min rai33 alah ywafek


----------



## خالد يونس (7 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يخليكو يا جماعه والله 
متشكر جداااا 
يا طالبه العفو واحمد الطيب و وحنان فادى 

والله المشروع ده سبحان الله انه خلص فى مده كده صغيره اوووووووووووى 
الحمد لله


----------



## الاء عقيل هادي (7 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله المشروع ذو طابع حديث وعصري وبسيط في نفس الوقت يعني ليس معقدا بتفاصيله مما يعطيه نفاهية وقبول عند رويته الله يبارك بجهودك


----------



## خالد يونس (8 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يخليكى يا الاء وشكرا على ردك الجميل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 يونيو 2009)

شغل عالى اوييي يا خالد


----------



## خالد يونس (8 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يخليك يا بشمهندس ايمن والله ده الحكايه خلصت فى يومين بس الحمد لله 
ربنا يكرمك يا رب 

والله الواحد بتترفع معنوياته اووى لما بيشوف التعليقات الجميله بتاعت البشمهندسين الكبار اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## vrayman (9 يونيو 2009)

eshta 3alek ya 7`lod ya mesayatna






​


----------



## خالد يونس (9 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههه اياد باشا منور المنطقه وعقبال ما تحط مشروعك كده واسيطك بردو 
بس ده هيبقى مشروع التخرج بقى مش اى حاجه 
وتبقى الاول كمان ان شاء الله


----------



## nimfa (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف اسم برنامج العمل لوسمحت حضرتك


----------



## nimfa (16 مارس 2011)

لو سمحت برنامج العمل


----------



## خالد يونس (16 مارس 2011)

3d max 

يا فندم


----------



## علاء يوسف (17 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (18 مارس 2011)

والله ياخالد شى رائع وبيحتاج للثناء ربنا يوفقك


----------



## خالد يونس (18 مارس 2011)

ربنا يخليك يا بشمهندس احمد متشكر اوى


----------



## خالد يونس (16 أكتوبر 2011)

thx alot


----------

